
All smartphones sold in Switzerland will use a standard charging port in 2017 - iancarroll
https://www.admin.ch/gov/en/start/documentation/media-releases.msg-id-59636.html
======
cmsj
The obvious question here being, will Apple switch to USB Type C for iPhones,
or, more likely, include an adapter in the box?

~~~
ADent
The EU standard is micro USB. Why would Apple switch to Type C, then include a
C to micro adapter?

Or are the Swiss picking a different standard?

Or is the EU switching, or allowing two standard ports?

------
LoneWolf
I seriously doubt that Apple will change to micro usb that I believe that is
the European standard, unless the new standard is usb-c I don't see that
happening. Same thing happens with the 2year warranty AFAIK.

